

Ask HN: Why did WhatsApp disappear from the South-African AppStore? - louwhopley

I discovered that WhatsApp is no longer available on the South-African Apple Appstore. A short while ago, it was the number one paid app on the store.<p>Why would it be gone? Is it also gone on other countries' appstores?
======
Pheter
They've submitted a new version and are awaiting approval:
[https://twitter.com/?tw_e=details&tw_i=15795933681825792...](https://twitter.com/?tw_e=details&tw_i=157959336818257920&tw_p=tweetembed#!/WhatsApp/statuses/157959336818257920)

(I can't find any information on why it was removed in the first place)

------
blasdel
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/whatsapp-
messenger/id31063399...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/whatsapp-
messenger/id310633997?mt=8)

"The item you've requested is not currently available in the U.S. store."

------
Andrenid
Missing from Australian store too.

